# If your dog could talk....



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

....what would you want to know?

I have an appointment next Monday evening with an "Animal Communicator and Healer" who's services include: "energy healing, animal channeling, clairvoyant, spiritual medium". I'm supposed to have a list of questions prepared.

If you had the opportunity to talk to your pet(s), what would you want to know?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jill, that is very interesting.

I have been talking with someone who has experience with mill rescue dogs, about Tinsel/annie.
She suggested an animal communicator as a means of helping this scared dog.

I don't usually believe in such things, but I can't wait to hear what your animal communicator tells you about your dogs.

I'd want to know what Tinsel wants me to do to help her get adjusted and accept human touch.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think I would want to know! I'd rather think Max wants my company when he lays beside me on the sofa, when he probably just wants his belly rubbed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I'd want to know
1 - What makes you happy?
2 - What makes you unhappy?
3 - Do you like living here?
4 - What could I do to make you life better?
5 - Do you like living with your siblings?

and in your case

6 - Tell me about your life before
7 - Do you know that you're loved and you'll always be safe and cared for?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Same as Geri! I just want to be sure they're happy here and I'd love to know what Gracie went through before she came here. Although, maybe some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hmm... I'm not sure what I'd ask,but Geri's suggestions sound good. I think I'd be interested to communicating to the animal that she was loved and safe.

Nan, have you thought about talking to someone who specializes in animal Reiki for Tinsel/ Annie? I took Reiki courses as continuing ed for my Nursing degree and am now a certified Reiki Practitioner- not really sure I believed in it before, but thought it would be interesting. I now firmly believe in it. It is a type of healing through touch (or even distance with animals who are too skittish to be touched).What the Reiki practitioner does is channel energy. It can sound a little hocus- pocus, but I have seen it work (and I am truely a skeptical type). I have often thought I would like to pursue practicing it for animals, especially abused or neglected ones, possibly at our shelter or rescue groups. There are several people who specialize in Reiki for animals (there is a book called Animal Reiki that you might want to read) - only giving them the healing that they want at the time and always asking their permission to give it first. It will usually take many sessions for an abused or neglected animal. Anyway, it's something to think about.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

pjewel said:


> I think I'd want to know
> 1 - What makes you happy?
> 2 - What makes you unhappy?
> 3 - Do you like living here?
> ...


Same questions as Geri. Some days I might ask?

6. Are you bored?
7. Do you feel as loved as you are?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

All of the above questions sound good. Not sure I would want the answers. What would you do if you found out they were unhappy with you and didn't like it there? I really don't believe in Animal Communicators or Healers so this will be very interesting.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with Sandi too. I have 3 ungrateful teenagers, I don't really want to know if the dogs feel the same way! :laugh:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I agree that I don't know much about animal communicators and might be skeptical. But I have seen Reiki work and I was probably one of the biggest skeptics out there!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I'd also want to know, "what would you like to be different in your life?"


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

I love Geri's questions! They are so incredibly sweet as they are all about how to give even more to these fluffs!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I would like to communicate these points TO my dog to let her know why I do these things.
1. I put the yucky pink gel on your teeth because I want them to be clean. I know you hate it, but trust me-you do not want bad teeth.
2. I know you do not like the bows the groomer always puts in your hair. Please be pretty just for a little while. I will take them out soon-I promise.
3. You can't have soo many Mc Donald's fries. I know you love them but they're just not good for you.
4. I appreciate how well behaved you are. Thank you for that. You're a very good girl.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I agree with Sandi too. I have 3 ungrateful teenagers, I don't really want to know if the dogs feel the same way! :laugh:


  Definitely a possibility!

For me, believing or not isn't as important as the opportunity to consider things from a different perspective. If this woman just "reads" a situation by cues given off, maybe I can "see" things I hadn't previously considered. And what if she is able to tap into psychic energy? What an opportunity!

Also, there are many discussion about how our energy effects our animals. The public library had a seminar with this woman this past weekend - I know that I left with a different (better) energy level than when I went in. I do believe Cody & Tess reacted - in a positive way - to that energy.

For example, based on the seminar, I realized I'm now bringing fosters into our home (and then sending them away) without really explaining the situation to Cody & Tess. They're as much a part of the fostering as I am and it clearly effects them - especially Cody. Do they understand what's going on? Are they concerned about what happens to them now? If I communicate differently/more will it improve all of our lives? Hmmmmm.....

Geri - great questions, keep them coming.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Definitely a possibility!
> 
> For me, believing or not isn't as important as the opportunity to consider things from a different perspective. If this woman just "reads" a situation by cues given off, maybe I can "see" things I hadn't previously considered. And what if she is able to tap into psychic energy? What an opportunity!
> 
> ...


I totally agree with the energy we give off being a key to having our dogs act in certain ways without any form of a command or spoken language. My comment was not meant to be criticizing, just a statement as to my beliefs. Again it will be very interesting to me to hear how this goes.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sandi - No worries, your comments weren't taken as criticizing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> For example, based on the seminar, I realized I'm now bringing fosters into our home (and then sending them away) without really explaining the situation to Cody & Tess. They're as much a part of the fostering as I am and it clearly effects them - especially Cody. Do they understand what's going on? Are they concerned about what happens to them now? If I communicate differently/more will it improve all of our lives? Hmmmmm.....
> .


How would you explain or make them understand? I'd really like to know as I'd love to continue to foster and want it to be a smooth transition when they come and go.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> How would you explain or make them understand? I'd really like to know as I'd love to continue to foster and want it to be a smooth transition when they come and go.


Ann and Jill, this would be a great question for the HRI forum, I bet many of the foster families would want to know this answer


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> How would you explain or make them understand? I'd really like to know as I'd love to continue to foster and want it to be a smooth transition when they come and go.


Ann - I thought about your thread regarding transitioning....

I'll have a new foster begininning this weekend (owner surrender because they can't afford hip surgery....I've been talking with Cody & Tess about her already) so I'll ask from both my dog's perspective and the fosters. I'll let you know.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just started a thread on the HRI Forum to see what others do. Hopefully we'll get some feedback.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Izzy, what do you really think of your new puppy brother Fergus? LOL, I'm not sure I want to know.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

hav2 said:


> Izzy, what do you really think of your new puppy brother Fergus? LOL, I'm not sure I want to know.


Izzy to Mom: "Brother" Fergus was fine for a visit but don't you think it's time he went to his own home?"


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Jill in Mich said:


> Izzy to Mom: "Brother" Fergus was fine for a visit but don't you think it's time he went to his own home?"


SO FUNNY!! Probably exactly what she is thinking!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think to a foster coming from a nightmare background:

I know you're frightened and your life has been disrupted. You don't know where you are or who I am. You don't know whether this place is safe or is it another hell you've been deposited into and from which there is no escape. 

This is a place of peace and love, of caring and sharing. You can take as much of it as your damaged soul can handle right now. It doesn't matter. Whatever you do is perfect, just as you are perfect. Absorb what you can and retreat when you must. Know we'll be here to serve you in any way that makes you comfortable. We are not the enemy, even if every person you met in your life before this was. You have been rescued.

This is a place of healing . . . both of body and spirit. Our purpose and our joy is to take you one step closer to the wonderful life that awaits you right outside that door. Stay here with us as long as you need and then go, taking our hearts with you to your special place where you will be loved and cared for forever.

God bless you little one.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Geri, that's beautiful. The communicator said that if you want change to occur you need to make a "contract" - write your intention down on paper and make a "contract" with yourself and/or the other being (human or animal) - that you both promise to make those changes part of your life. 

If it's okay with you, I'd like to write out your passage as my contract to my fosters and post it in their "day-room"? :grouphug::hug::grouphug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Please do. My heart goes out to all those poor babies who don't know what it is to feel joy or love from another being.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

For our dogs when a foster comes into the home:

Know sweet loves that you and I have a special bond, we are kindred spirits who will share our path together. There is no end to our love, but there is room in our hearts and our home to help the less fortunate ones who cross our threshhold to be healed in body and spirit so they can be free to move on and have that special love of their own. They come from different backgrounds, some too terrible to contemplate, others suffering the grief of losing a loved one, but one thing is always the same. They need us to show them the way. They need you to see that they can be loved and that they are safe, to know they can be tended to and touched in a way that doesn't hurt. You, my dear ones, will offer much of the healing to these damaged souls. They will trust you more than they will me. You will teach them that life can be fun, that food and water are plentiful and that they are not at the mercy of the elements or people who would do them harm. They will see love in your eyes and they will know our truth, that there is no greater bond than the one between hearts that are entwined.

Then one day, and we'll know when that is, they'll be ready to leave our home to find their own path and their own special love. And you and I will let them go to their future, perhaps with tears in our eyes, but knowing our job is done. You will have given them the greatest gift of all, and when the door closes behind them be proud of yourselves. 

You and I will still be here, forever loving each other, our family intact until the call goes out that another baby needs us and then our door will open again.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I often wish I could ask Sydney, "What did you do today?" 
I can only imagine the stories she could tell about her adventures with the dog walker while I am at work!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My goodness Geri....if I could see just see through my tears...

When we're open to them, those special gifts in life can come at surprising moments. I never could have thought this thread would lead to TWO such beautiful passages that so eloquently say what my heart feels.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I think to a foster coming from a nightmare background:
> 
> I know you're frightened and your life has been disrupted. You don't know where you are or who I am. You don't know whether this place is safe or is it another hell you've been deposited into and from which there is no escape.
> 
> ...


Geri! You should be a writer! I love both this and the one to our dogs. Fantastic, both brought me to tears.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

hartman studio said:


> Hmm... I'm not sure what I'd ask,but Geri's suggestions sound good. I think I'd be interested to communicating to the animal that she was loved and safe.
> 
> Nan, have you thought about talking to someone who specializes in animal Reiki for Tinsel/ Annie? I took Reiki courses as continuing ed for my Nursing degree and am now a certified Reiki Practitioner- not really sure I believed in it before, but thought it would be interesting. I now firmly believe in it. It is a type of healing through touch (or even distance with animals who are too skittish to be touched).What the Reiki practitioner does is channel energy. It can sound a little hocus- pocus, but I have seen it work (and I am truely a skeptical type). I have often thought I would like to pursue practicing it for animals, especially abused or neglected ones, possibly at our shelter or rescue groups. There are several people who specialize in Reiki for animals (there is a book called Animal Reiki that you might want to read) - only giving them the healing that they want at the time and always asking their permission to give it first. It will usually take many sessions for an abused or neglected animal. Anyway, it's something to think about.


I can also verify the wonderful healing of Reiki. My little foster Gabe who needed knee surgery did not need knee surgery after all. After a couple of weeks of Reiki he was walking and running on his lame leg as though there was nothing ever wrong. The Vet said that these injuries just do not heal themselves, said in over forty years he had never seen anything like it. Also some t-touch might help if there is someone in your area.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I am going to look into the Animal Reiki. I heard about it for humans, but I am such a skeptic that I didn't believe it. Now I think I'll try it after hearing about Gabe.
I am also going to contact a Ttouch practitioner in the area. I went to her workshop last year and have tried it on Cali and Chico, myself. But I think Tinsel needs a real professional.
Glad this was discussed on this thread!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Those are beautiful promises Geri, and excellent questions too.

I think I would like to ask my dogs if they all like the food I'm feeding.
Would they rather sleep in separate kennels than in bed with us.
How do they feel? Do they have any aches or pains?

A few years ago when the Nationals were in Denver there was a communicator there that did a workshop, unfortunately I missed it. I know there have been other Forum members who have used them before though.
I can't wait to hear how it goes for you Jill.

Beverly


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Nan, I hope it works as well for Tinsel/Annie as it did for Gabe. I know I really love it myself. See you have a Reiki Circle in your area so you can go and experience for yourself. Just remember to be open to it. That is the wonderful thing with the animals, they are just open to almost anything so things work. I know when I do it they all come running for it. They knock each other out of the way to get the energy. LOL


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Geri, that is so beautiful! I love it 

I have always wanted to try Reiki...I have a friend at home who does it. Hmmm.

But I know exactly what Roscoe would say if he could talk. "MOM! MOM! MOM! MO-DAD! DADDY! DADDY! DAD DAD DAD DAD DAD!! I WANT A TREAT! YUM YUM YUM TREAT! I'M A GOOD BOY! LET'S PLAY! I WANNA GO FOR A WALK! LET'S GO TO THE PARK! CAN I HAVE A BROTHER? WHAT DOES 'CUTE' MEAN?"


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm more interested in some of the basic things (must be because i'm a guy), but i'd love to get an answer about why they are such fussy eaters.
and i'd like to know if they are bored during the day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jill, as you may know I did this with Jasper a couple of years ago. It was over the phone. at the time I thought she was right on but the 2nd time I think she just picking up cues from me and giving pretty standard dog behavior advice. Your Communicator may be the real thing, over the years I have come to think, ours was not. (except for the cat thing! LOL) here is the tread about it if you are interested.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821

But what I still would like to know is:
are they happy?
do they like each other? 
do they like us? and living here?
what don't they like about each other?
what would make them even happier?
what is their favorite thing in the world? 
do they hurt anywhere? 
what do they want to tell us? 
and what is that equal opportunity humping all about?

good luck and please share what you learn.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, great questions and thanks for sharing the 2 very eloquent passages. They are so touching.


----------

